# What kind of dogs can play along with cockapoo



## Toffee

I would like to get another puppy for my toffee to play along with! I don't Wang him to be alone while I'm not home! Just want to find a playmate with toffee! But I don't want to get one more cockapoo! So I'm just wondering what kind of dogs can cockapoo play along with! That they won't fight each other! Any suggestion?


----------



## kendal

any dog can fight with any dog. what breeds interest you. do you want a bigger or smaller dog, long or short hair, do you want a dog with am easy to antain coat, do yoj ant a girl pr boy.
you will have teathing problems just like wigh childeren who get a new baby brother or sister, o know someone who got a new puppy and it was months before the older one accepted the new pup, now they are the best of friedns.

my lot play with GSDs, staffies, dalmations, collies, terriers etc so it doent real mater what breed will get on it mor what you want. i kow people with cockapoos who have boxers, winmanaras, tibeten terriers, cocker spainals, labradoodals etc, get your self a beed book and have a look and see if any breed would fit in ur life stile better. 

good luck.


----------



## gsmit

What you should look into is what other dog breed is good with other dogs. Cockapoos play well with almost any other dog. My cockapoos best friends are a 55 pound pitbull and a 100 lb chocolate lab. 

Some dogs do not get along with other dogs, so look into that first.


----------



## Jesarie

I myself have been thinking about getting Axle a brother. He loves other dogs and I am sure he would love the companionship.


----------



## parapluie

I agree with the previous postings, it completely depends on the dog. Also, a good thing to keep in mind is that just because it is a big or little dog doesn't mean he or she will get along with him or her better... they all have such different personalities it's just about getting the right match, and also getting them to know each other


----------



## emandbri

Our dog, Chuck, plays well with my parents' Jack Russell Terrier. I'm curious why not another cockapoo?


----------



## Stupidmia

My Cockapoo is best friends with her sister Bailey (black labrador)....she bites her ears and jumps all over Bailey and Bailey loves it.


----------



## sg12wolves

We are in the same dilemma. Rosie plays well with small and medium dogs one on one. But here of late if a medium and a large dog are running with each other near/around her she will freeze. My husband is wanting to get a medium/large breed; he is currently looking at a boxer; but I am concerned that she will problems even if we get it as a puppy. Would it be better to get another small breed or should she be fine with it as it grows?


----------



## arlo

This is quite an old post but obviously a reoccurring concern. I don't think size as such matters as if as you say they are introduced as a puppy. Four members of my family have boxers and we look after one of them regularly, he is adorable and a cuddle slobber monster, but to strong for mine to play with, but my sister has a border terrier with her boxer and he gives as good as he gets One thing with boxers is a lot of other dogs hate them and it could have a knock on effect on your poo? Good luck with your decision what a lovely dilemma to have, good luck.


----------



## SnowWa

My cockapoo has a cat that he plays with constantly -- and I do mean constantly. He will also play with any dog he is every around. One of his favorite friends is a Shetland Sheep dog that he has played with since he was a puppy (much larger than he is). And another of his best friends is a Maltese... very small. So --- get almost dog that you would like to have. I'm sure your cockapoo will soon be fast friends with it. Make sure the other dog feels the same way.


----------



## erinafare

My two get along with dogs similar size to them very well. They are ok with larger dogs if introduced properly they don't like larger dogs running up to them suddenly. The only dogs they shy away from are pugs and boxers they don't like the noise they make breathing.


----------

